# LED interior light pack



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi All,

Currently looking at the options list for a possible new TT in September (S Line 2.0 TDI). Currently have an A3 S Line 2.0 TDI and love it.

Can someone confirm what exactly the LED interior light pack provides? I'm guessing its the white light strips on the B&O speakers, additional lighting on the door interior trim, a red light on the outside of the door (for when its open), and lights on the centre console. Is there anything else ?

Does anyone have an pics of the interior lighting, especially at night? 8)

Cheers guys.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

The latest brochure says - 
LED interior lighting package, in addition to the standard interior lighting:
- Anti-glare lighting for the passenger compartment comprising door sill and footwell lighting at the front
- Illuminated inside door openers
- Active door reflectors

On the Mk2 it also included LED lights for courtesy/map lights, glove box, vanity mirrors, interior door handles and number plate. But these may already be LEDs on the Mk3.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

ahhh ok thanks... didn't realise footwell lights also.


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Actually this was a question I had. I didn't spec the led interior lights but have footwell lights and led reading lights as well as the led strip above the b and o speakers. Is that normal?


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Here are a couple of poor quality photos, showing the LED light pack in my car



















Note there is a LED strip under the top door trim and illuminates the door trim also a light in each door pocket. Hope that helps.......................


----------



## daniel7474 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi to all TT owners with the LED interior lighting pack please can you confirm what lights you get with the LED lighting pack and if there is lights on the sides of the centre console and one in the compartment where the USB plugs are in front of the start button .
If you can post photos of all the lighting you get I would be greatfull


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

Maybe this comes standard on the TTS? Checking the configurator, its on the TT options, but not on the TTS options list.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes the LED Interior pack is standard on the TTS.


----------



## melauditt (Dec 12, 2014)

ive, got led in roof in my s line and I didn't pay.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

From the UK Brochure, and the best picture I have seen.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

can_quattro said:


> From the UK Brochure, and the best picture I have seen.


Yup photo looks a little overexposed to illustrate the lighting but I am very pleased with the light levels provided by the pack and the led lights in the boot lid and boot itself are much brighter than I'm used to.


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yrj9fOL ... e=youtu.be
e.g. 1 min into video, and 11mins into video shows some of it


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

270 notes for a few LEDs? Insulting as they should be standard on a car of this price. As should climate control.


----------



## daniel7474 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi is there a light in the compartment in front of the stop start button where the usb plugs are if so as any one got any photos please


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, there's a white led in there. No photos to hand I'm afraid.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

hooting_owl said:


> 270 notes for a few LEDs? Insulting as they should be standard on a car of this price. As should climate control.


That's nothing. I had a top of the range A5 s-line cabrio for a week (£50k worth of car) and it didn't have a light in the glove box. WTF !


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

The glove box is the weak spot in terms of interior lights... it comes with a standard bulb, not led.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mr R said:


> The glove box is the weak spot in terms of interior lights... it comes with a standard bulb, not led.


 :? Why do they do that? All LEDs except the glove box - doesn't make sense. 
MInd you I specified the Interior lighting pack on my Mk2 and its all LEDs .... except for the boot light.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

You made me pop out to the car to check... Boot light now an LED, so only non-led bulb appears to be the glove-box. I'm sure we'll be all LED on the mk 4


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

I'm still disappointed by the amount of lighting in the boot / trunk (for the roadster). I really wish they would add some lights near trunk opening so you can see in to it when you have stuff at the far end that's blocking the lights.

For the interior LED's they are:

* in both foot wells
* on both sides of the center console
* on both doors lighting up the arm rests
* on both doors lighting up the door pockets
* and a light strip on the door above the speakers if you have B&O installed

I assume the ones in the glove and phone box are standard. I seem to remember there was one in the armrest compartment as well, but I'm not entirely sure and I don't have the car here currently to check.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

visuar said:


> I'm still disappointed by the amount of lighting in the boot / trunk (for the roadster). I really wish they would add some lights near trunk opening so you can see in to it when you have stuff at the far end that's blocking the lights.


You might want to try this simple, cheap but very effective mod ....
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=920514


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> visuar said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still disappointed by the amount of lighting in the boot / trunk (for the roadster). I really wish they would add some lights near trunk opening so you can see in to it when you have stuff at the far end that's blocking the lights.
> ...


Hey thanks, that looks awesome!


----------

